
The IPO Comes Roaring Back in the Pandemic - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/17/technology/ipo-pandemic.html
======
magneticnorth
"...the virus has accelerated the adoption of technology like e-commerce,
virtual learning, streaming, telehealth and delivery, said Gavin Baker, chief
investment officer at Atreides Management, which invests in private and public
companies.

“Covid pulled the world into 2030,” Mr. Baker said."

I suspect we're also accelerating income inequality by a decade or so. Most of
the tech industry is booming, most of the ways the lower & lower-middle class
earns their money is on pause.

